# Awry.



## HippyInEngland (Jan 18, 2011)

> YOU all blew this way out of proportion. Asking and having a place to meet if/when we can't get in contact here, is perfectly natural and acceptable. That wasn't my inference or concern at all. I WELCOMED it.
> Some of you shoveling dirt in MP's face before the corpse is cold in "private message" ISN'T. I recieved one of them... so all of you whiny asses crying "snitch" should reconsider your accusations.




This is not Hick.

eace:

Just looked and the thread is no longer.


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 18, 2011)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> This is not Hick.
> 
> eace:
> 
> Just looked and the thread is no longer.


 


i saw the thread was closed and that post wasnt there.

then 2 min later the thread was still closed but that last post was there.


whatever that means.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 18, 2011)

Confused.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 18, 2011)

Damage control from a Furbar


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 18, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Confused.



Dotcom.

eace:


----------



## Icecalibur (Jan 18, 2011)

> Asking and having a place to meet if/when we can't get in contact here, is perfectly natural and acceptable. That wasn't my inference or concern at all. I WELCOMED it.



This is a contradiction, surely this is obvious ?

There was never a problem like this before (in terms of members inviting fellow members to other forums), and this is simply because the site suddenly collapsed, with many unable to contact their friends here at MarP. I'm 100% certain no one wants to see this forum close down, but because we have seen it can happen, it's merely a security blanket for the future. 

If it isn't Hick, then who is it...


----------



## Hick (Jan 18, 2011)

oooohhh don't think it ain't the o Hickler ..  
He's on the prowl, has the dogs out and hunting...



> This is a contradiction, surely this is obvious ?


I thought it was obvious, or would be obvious since I even mentioned the site by name. 
I've been on sites like this that went down and everyone was frantic to find their friends. I understand that. I SHOULD have made myself more clear as to the "recruiting". 
Saying "We will meet here".. and "Come on over here, MP is finished" are two totally different things.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 18, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> oooohhh don't think it ain't the o Hickler ..
> He's on the prowl, has the dogs out and hunting...
> 
> I thought it was obvious, or would be obvious since I even mentioned the site by name.
> ...



Oh my gosh.

Infiltration.

eace:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 18, 2011)

The vacation must have been a good one Hick came back a different person.


----------



## Icecalibur (Jan 18, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> oooohhh don't think it ain't the o Hickler ..
> He's on the prowl, has the dogs out and hunting...
> 
> I thought it was obvious, or would be obvious since I even mentioned the site by name.
> ...




This makes more sense to me, thanks for the clarification Hick   

I hope the forum can pull through this, I really do as I genuinely love the vibe here, 99% of the time everyone is helping each other out, and is a trait I have personally never seen in forums of a similar genre.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 18, 2011)

Why is a female logged in and typing as Hick?

eace:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 18, 2011)

Like all families we will fight between ourselves, just don't get in the middle or the whole family will be on you.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 18, 2011)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Why is a female logged in and typing as Hick?
> 
> eace:


What are you talking about?


----------



## the chef (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey.......what about poobuttwaeselsnatch?!!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 18, 2011)

:holysheep: 
Invasion Of The Body Snatchers. Hicks swapping rolls with his sheep girlfried in high hills.:hubba: By the way Hick what happen to that Avitar, the one with Black High Hills?


----------



## Kupunakane (Jan 19, 2011)

_*Yo Ho Ho N,

   All of us Mods prowl . It's what we do...


smoke in peace
KK :cool2:
*_


----------



## TexasMonster (Jan 19, 2011)

¿Huh? Weird. I take a couple of days break from smoking grass and yall all go and get weird on me.


----------



## Hick (Jan 19, 2011)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Why is a female logged in and typing as Hick?
> 
> eace:



was I typing like a girl?...


----------



## Mutt (Jan 19, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> was I typing like a girl?...


You do make your sheep dress in drag :rofl:


----------



## PencilHead (Jan 19, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> was I typing like a girl?...


 
I think it was the dainty way you were holding your pinky up when you hit the shift key.


----------



## Kupunakane (Jan 19, 2011)

_*Yo Ho Ho N,

   I got to just say that I don't hold it over you Hick if you are a dandy, But then back in 67;

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzfwtX2kgOA

 Is this your song ? LOL  :rofl:

smoke in peace
KK :cool2:
*_


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 19, 2011)

I got a few good one for you *hick* but I'm saving the for the 2nd annual Hick Roast. I plan to make Ricky Gervais
proud this yr

:evil:


----------



## degenerative_disc (Jan 20, 2011)

:ciao:


----------



## TexasMonster (Jan 20, 2011)

..





			
				degenerative_disc said:
			
		

> :ciao:


----------



## degenerative_disc (Jan 20, 2011)

:giggle:


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 20, 2011)

look what the cat dragged in.


----------



## Hick (Jan 20, 2011)

degenerative_disc said:
			
		

> :ciao:



..   I can see the humor/irony in that...:doh:


----------



## Jericho (Jan 20, 2011)

degenerative_disc said:
			
		

> :giggle:



:holysheep:  I think ive smoked to much.:stoned:


----------



## degenerative_disc (Jan 20, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> look what the cat dragged in.


 
That would be dog


----------



## degenerative_disc (Jan 20, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> .. I can see the humor/irony in that...:doh:


 

Glad you approve


----------



## degenerative_disc (Jan 20, 2011)

Jericho said:
			
		

> :holysheep: I think ive smoked to much.:stoned:


 
Havent we all  

Just enjoying being the fly on the wall and watching carma work her magic.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 20, 2011)

WB DD 

I was just trying to bring a little humour back after the wobble we had.

I hope all is good in your world.

:fly: 

eace:


----------



## degenerative_disc (Jan 20, 2011)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> WB DD
> 
> I was just trying to bring a little humour back after the wobble we had.
> 
> ...


 
Well Hip
I will say my wifes cancer is in check she should make it through and will just need to be checked often over the next 3 years I am also doing well and treatments for my issues are also working in my favour but alot of this is just me being stubern pig headed and not willing to give anyone the satisfaction of dieing LOL. Grow is growin and things are relitivily good. Out of work again thus my appearence here  how about you you still working long hours and trying to work yourself into an early grave? Or you taking care of yourself? Nice to chat with you again.

Cheers!!


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 20, 2011)

That is good news about your wife DD, glad to hear it.


----------



## degenerative_disc (Jan 20, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> That is good news about your wife DD, glad to hear it.


 
Thank you Rosebud this is kind of you.

Cheers


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 20, 2011)

My hours are now down to 48 per week DD.

Feels like I am working part time!

:rofl:

I have to admit I feel much better for managing to knock 30+ hours off my rota :aok:

Good news about your Wife.

All you need to do is get yourself fixed now :cool2: 

eace:


----------



## Jericho (Jan 20, 2011)

degenerative_disc said:
			
		

> Well Hip
> I will say my wifes cancer is in check she should make it through and will just need to be checked often over the next 3 years I am also doing well and treatments for my issues are also working in my favour but alot of this is just me being stubern pig headed and not willing to give anyone the satisfaction of dieing LOL. Grow is growin and things are relitivily good. Out of work again thus my appearence here d how about you you still working long hours and trying to work yourself into an early grave? Or you taking care of yourself? Nice to chat with you again.
> 
> Cheers!!



Its good news that things are going good in your life. As you said water under the bridge. As long as there ain't no drama then no one is going to get blamed for it. 
Enjoy ya stay DD.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 20, 2011)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Jericho again.

Sigh.

eace:


----------



## degenerative_disc (Jan 20, 2011)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> My hours are now down to 48 per week DD.
> 
> Feels like I am working part time!
> 
> ...


 
Thank Hip glad to see your settlin down now you can spend more time doing what I think we all know you do best grow gread meds! Glad to see your still apart of the forum here and thanks again for the well wishing. I have store baught beans now yup the good stuff and am here just seeing what info i can find on the strains I just use the site for info more these days avoid the problems and lies. Once again thanks for being decent.

Cheers!


----------



## degenerative_disc (Jan 20, 2011)

Jericho said:
			
		

> Its good news that things are going good in your life. As you said water under the bridge. As long as there ain't no drama then no one is going to get blamed for it.
> Enjoy ya stay DD.


 
Store baught beans needs some lovin and i did find the info here outstanding Jericho so no worries I am here for the research and nothing more. Fly on the wall from time to time is it aint sayin anythin more even though I have vast knowledge and truth on my side. Thanks for being civil.

Cheers!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 20, 2011)

Congrats on your wife getting better DD


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 20, 2011)

DD.

I know the ins and outs of your departure and I also know deep down you are a nice person.

We shared some great funny PM's.

I know what its like to get vitriolic attacks, I have had my fair share  

Sometimes its good to take a hiatus.

When we come back, we come back as a different person with different perspectives.

Long time members will remember you and remember your record breaking goodbye thread  

:rofl:

You do not need to hide in the shadows, we are quite a forgiving bunch when we see a changed person from whom we remember  

:welcome:  from my keyboard to yours DD.

eace:


----------



## degenerative_disc (Jan 20, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Congrats on your wife getting better DD


 
Thanks Ozzy i am glad she will be around for our 6 yr old I never thought of how hard it was going to be till I thought of losing her. Thanks again

Cheers!!


----------



## suburban (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey, look who's back. 
I'm genuinely glad things are going better for you, DD.
One suggestion, though - if you're going to NOT be a fly on the wall and post away like you are, maybe refraining from the comments about karma bringing the site down and 'avoiding the lies' and 'having truth on your side' would be a more open, honest way to reconnect. Just a suggestion.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 20, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Sub.

3 posts and you seem like a pro 

eace:


----------



## degenerative_disc (Jan 20, 2011)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> DD.
> 
> I know the ins and outs of your departure and I also know deep down you are a nice person.
> 
> ...


 
Once agin thanks Hip and I have alrewady used up my reputations for you now shucks LOL In all honesty I am the only one who knows what bus hit me but I dont want to go there as I said water under the bridge and have learned many lessons. I need knowledge for quality seeds and this place has it but I guess the site crashed and lost lots that I was trying to find oh well will make due. Thanks again Hip always a pleasure.

Cheers!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 20, 2011)

I gave rep once after the site came back and it wont let me give anymore of it.

Not the end of the world eh.

eace:


----------



## degenerative_disc (Jan 20, 2011)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> I gave rep once after the site came back and it wont let me give anymore of it.
> 
> Not the end of the world eh.
> 
> eace:


 

Well it was an honour to give my last one to you brother! You deserve it well need to get back ater. Hope you keep well Hip and glad you stayed human.

Cheers!!!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 20, 2011)

Sub didn't mean it like that DD.

A LOT of negativity has enveloped MP over the last week.

We are all just trying to get MP back to its calmness.

I can see how you read it, but I am sure it was not sent vindictively :aok:

eace:


----------



## degenerative_disc (Jan 20, 2011)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Sub didn't mean it like that DD.
> 
> A LOT of negativity has enveloped MP over the last week.
> 
> ...


 
If i miss read you Sub I do apologize! Thank again Hip

Cheers


----------



## Jericho (Jan 20, 2011)

We saw it Dman and are just being civil. Sub politely pointed them out and now we will wait and see if it continues. 
As far as i'm concerned if DD can clean the slate then i shall as well. As sub said though those comments cant keep coming up and now he knows it. We are all just being civil.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 20, 2011)

2 sides to every coin Dman.

1/4 of the forum got onto DD's case when he was having his world collapse.

Anyone leaving with a sour taste would have felt a desire to pass a sly sting upon return.

I do not see DD as a bad person, I see DD as a person who when understanding and leniency were needed, it was ignored and members were let free to abuse another member.

I know he was no angel, and on this point I think a mod should have stepped in and given him a month break/ban.

If you had a partner and thought she would die, plus you thought you would die, plus you had a child to look after and got nothing but knocks from those who you saw as comrades on a forum.

Would you bite back knowing you had nothing to lose?

I know what he did was wrong and I do not condone it.

Who gives us the right to close doors when we never wore the shoes?

I fully understand how you view this.

eace:


----------



## Icecalibur (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey DD, welcome back bud 

So happy to hear about your wife getting better, and everything going well in your world. Great to see you back


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 20, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> well he is just here to kick us while we are down, he has prooven this in his posts.
> 
> it shows just some of his many character flaws.



Time will tell.

DD may stay a lurker and only that.

We all have different fragments to our persona's 

I have one stoned, I have 1 sober, I have 1 when drinking alcohol, I have 1 when sexually aroused.

Does that make me bad?

eace:

I know what you are saying Dman, time is unforgiving in the way we live it, but are we the judge or are we simply waiting for the judge?

eace:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 20, 2011)

Yeah,,besides this place dont need anymore stressful threads. Time to smoke a joint and destress. Stress is a KILLER.,,and I want to live as long as I can to Mess with Hick.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 20, 2011)

Let's not get this started again we all know the story Texas,


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 20, 2011)

I did 2 yrs because if a snitch don't think I don't hate them(as some of my post have shown) Just like in prison you know who they are and have to live with then or you just end up with a life sentence for killing 1 either way you lose. Don't let them know you biz and keep you eye on then to protect yourself and friends


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 20, 2011)

TexasMonster said:
			
		

> Man I got lots of love and respect for you Ozzy, I do brother, but a snitch is a snitch and IMO should always be treated as such and never left to forget it. When you smooth that behavior over you accept it. I cant. What I can do though is let it go until he says something stupid like the whole Karma comment. I was not going to say a thing until he said that. Cant expect me to keep my mouth shut when a snitch is taking jabs at us. Not in this lifetime.


 
Silence is consent. 

I agree entirely TM.

HIE - Yes - IF you have bad "parts" of your being - you ARE a bad person. It's not the highest achievement that defines character...it's the lowest you'll go to achieve your goal that is your true nature. 

Water seeks its own level. I find it interesting that you'd pickpickpick at SB and deliberately publicly knowingly incite his self distruct tendencies, but you'd ask us all to overlook DD just because he's dyeing or has a wife that's dieing or whatever his "issue of the month" is. He's not a victim - no more than SB. 

NEWS FLASH: EVERYONE is dieing - I can't see that this is a tragedy.... this is just the HUMAN CONDITION.... In fact - a sane person would at least see it as a wakeup call to reexamine their way of living or thinking or acting...MANY MANY MANY people here have personal dramas and traumas that make this soap opera look like high school antics. I think this attention ***** is making light of everyone here who has their own burdens to bear and who choose to walk the walk with dignity and respect for other living beings. 

If you need an example of a class act.... take a moment to remember Smokes. He knew he was done for 5 years before he passed. He didn't go around ripping peoples heads off and having tantrums every time he ran out of smoke. He spent the last five years taking care of his relationships and living a life of value and cultivating friendships. He got it. He LIVED like he was DIEING and then (get this) he DIED.

DD wake up man. THIS is the only life you get. This is your best?
__________________


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 20, 2011)

OHC I'm not telling anyone to over look anyone SB and DD are in the same boat I just don't see the need to start it again If ppl did not quote DD or SB i would never see what they say the Ignore List is nice til someone quote then its worthless. my original post was "looks like we got a snitch among the members, so watch yourselfs" or close to that.Yes I started it. SB is not a victim 

DD's wife had nothing to do with what happened so why would I not be happy to see another human being recover from a life threating event?


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 20, 2011)

DD's wife is DD's business and he's used her condition and his health to milk sympathy for bad behavior multiple times.... I respect his family as much as he respects this forum membership. I'm not telling you how to feel Ozzie. I'm agreeing with TM. He's a snitch. But I'm disagreeing with HIE. DD is bad news. He is not someone who needs understanding, he needs to understand. He needs to get a grip and realize that this is a ONE ACT PLAY and it ends the way you play it. Mortality or health issues is cause for pause and reflection. It's not an exscuse for taking hostages.


----------



## Droopy Dog (Jan 20, 2011)

Jericho said:
			
		

> :holysheep:  I think ive smoked to much.:stoned:



I'm going straight .... to George ....Dickel, that is. 

DD


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 21, 2011)

Get to growing!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 21, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Get to growing!




seriously who has time for all this?  I am lucky if a get my errands and chores done and tend to my plants let alone have time to ***** for days on end...Do people have any idea how many emails texts etc Hick prob got from upset people just making this process harder. Do we want the owner of the site to question whether it is worth bringing back up to notch?


----------



## Jericho (Jan 21, 2011)

2Dog said:
			
		

> seriously who has time for all this?  I am lucky if a get my errands and chores done and tend to my plants let alone have time to ***** for days on end...Do people have any idea how many emails texts etc Hick prob got from upset people just making this process harder. *Do we want the owner of the site to question whether it is worth bringing back up to notch?*



My thoughts exactly, Its like your in my head


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 21, 2011)

my grandma always says you catch more flies with honey than vinegar.....


----------



## Hick (Jan 21, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> OHC I'm not telling anyone to over look anyone SB and DD are in the same boat I just don't see the need to start it again If ppl did not quote DD or SB i would never see what they say the Ignore List is nice til someone quote then its worthless. my original post was "looks like we got a snitch among the members, so watch yourselfs" or close to that.Yes I started it. SB is not a victim
> 
> DD's wife had nothing to do with what happened so why would I not be happy to see another human being recover from a life threating event?



If your spouse is cheating, whoring.... and a "friend" reveals it to you. 
Is he a snitch???  or is he being a 'good' friend?
 You seem to set very high standards.._for others_ 
You should take care of your own business, mind your own business, and not concern yourself with name calling and finger pointing..


----------



## Mutt (Jan 21, 2011)

> If your spouse is cheating, whoring.... and a "friend" reveals it to you.
> Is he a snitch???  or is he being a 'good' friend?



He's being kind and trying to do the right thing. Doesn't matter if friend or not, if the woman is doing it and his account is factual. I would not tell her that person was there one that told me. I would spare them from being in the middle. Now if the person who told me was doing her and was trying to clear his consciousness He's getting his A$$ beat. If they want to clear their conscience then payment is gonna be their hide. The the B!tch is gonna have her tail handed to her in court. Lying and betrayal and me don't mix.


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 21, 2011)

why did my 2 posts in this thread get erased????


----------



## TexasMonster (Jan 21, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> why did my 2 posts in this thread get erased????


I just noticed that mine got deleted too. I reckon that I behaved in an unacceptable fashion to management and this is their way of conveying that. At least they didnt ban me.


----------



## suburban (Jan 21, 2011)

Yeah, stuff is gone from a couple people...
Whatever - I think the only way MP is going to get back to being the site we all loved before and having that vibe is by 'starving' the negative threads and 'feeding' the threads that go in that direction. I'm guilty myself of not doing that, but there are good folk putting in the time and effort to start or continue grow journals in spite of our uncertain future (just looked at Budtender's - beautiful healthy girls) and IMO that should be applauded.  I only wish I had something going at the moment...

Was kinda bummed and demoralized that my entire history here was lost, but if I had to make a choice between that and having my house swept away in a flood like some Australian friends....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 21, 2011)

I deleted several threads last night when I was on--I am tired of all this negative stuff.  I am of the same mind as suburban--"...I think the only way MP is going to get back to being the site we all loved before and having that vibe is by 'starving' the negative threads and 'feeding' the threads that go in that direction."

So why can't we all stop with all the negativity and get back to growing?


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 21, 2011)

delete away THG,, time to move on indeed!


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 21, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> If your spouse is cheating, whoring.... and a "friend" reveals it to you.
> Is he a snitch??? or is he being a 'good' friend?


 
Snitch. More than likely jealous I be hittin it. I dont like sharing. Well, most of the time. Lets get to growing as said.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 21, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> If your spouse is cheating, whoring.... and a "friend" reveals it to you.
> Is he a snitch??? or is he being a 'good' friend?
> You seem to set very high standards.._for others_
> You should take care of your own business, mind your own business, and not concern yourself with name calling and finger pointing..


 
Snitch If you are not smart enough to figure out the person you picked to live with the rest of your life is cheating you do not need to know.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 21, 2011)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> Water seeks its own level. I find it interesting that you'd pickpickpick at SB and deliberately publicly knowingly incite his self distruct tendencies




OldHippieChick 

Join Date: 10-08-2009

HippyInEngland 

Join Date: 05-24-2007

Commenting without knowing what happened in the past only shows you do not know the history.

I have never pick pick picked, I simply comment to another members posts on a forum, if I see something wrong in my mind, I comment.

As I am now.

Do not read this as an attack OHC, but get facts correct before pointing fingers.

As for the rest of the post, we all have our own thoughts.

eace:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 21, 2011)

HIE she was talking to me about mine and SB blow up yesterday


----------



## Icecalibur (Jan 21, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I deleted several threads last night when I was on--I am tired of all this negative stuff.  I am of the same mind as suburban--"...I think the only way MP is going to get back to being the site we all loved before and having that vibe is by 'starving' the negative threads and 'feeding' the threads that go in that direction."
> 
> So why can't we all stop with all the negativity and get back to growing?



Hi THG,

Although I understand your reasoning behind deleting posts, in my opinion this is almost like forcing a vibe you wish to portray...it is wrong and could get out of hand if posts/threads keep getting deleted just because it's not the way we wish them to go.

As a staff member for over 6 years at a private forum (not cannabis related), I quickly learnt that this is not the way to go, even if we feel it could be a positive act, in the long-term it can be quite detrimental. Abusive, spam posts should be quickly trashed, but peoples opinions should not


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 21, 2011)

It's Friday!  Me & the little lady are going to fire up the hawg and hit the Florida biker bar tonight!

View attachment bikerbar.jpg


Party on, dudes and dudettes :hubba:


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 21, 2011)

remember Art....Buckle up its the lawww...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 21, 2011)

not on a bike 2dog if you wreck you want as far from the bike as possible
aint this going on tonight Art


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 21, 2011)

:rofl:

Ima save that and use it again and claim I found it.  With your permission, of course :rofl:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 21, 2011)

go for it weird what gooogle match up some times


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 21, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> not on a bike 2dog if you wreck you want as far from the bike as possible
> aint this going on tonight Art




what about those fancy riding mowers they rig? you think drunks look at it and wonder to belt or not to belt....


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 21, 2011)

until I just checked I didn't know the riding lawn mower had a seat belt. Quess I better sober up the next time I cut grass


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 21, 2011)

No seat belt, either

View attachment bstool.jpg


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 21, 2011)

don't care if it had a seat belt I would not use it


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 21, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> don't care if it had a seat belt I would not use it



Aaaah!  Life in the fast lane :hubba:  Buckle up!

View attachment boder.jpg


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 21, 2011)

ya when grandma is watching (when we were kids) we had to use the belt she thought we would fall off and get run over and chopped up...


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 21, 2011)

i love the wheelie bar on the first one.   


i remember as a kid watching my Dad try to cut as close to the lake as possible on the sit on, he just had to save the time on the trimming didnt he....

we pulled the lawn mower out of the lake atleast 4 times in 5 years.


----------



## suburban (Jan 21, 2011)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> No seat belt, either
> 
> View attachment 158329




...but it DOES have a wheelie bar, so it looks perfectly safe to me


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 21, 2011)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> OldHippieChick
> 
> Join Date: 10-08-2009
> 
> ...


 
My length of membership and the handicap you feel it places on my ability to accurately asses your actions is a moot point, since just like every other member here; I have access to all archived posts. I would never form an opinion based on a single thread. I do realize that many caddy posts get deleted either by the poster or the mods. However, like Ozzie pointed out earlier, with the quote option used, much of the gist is conveyed. I did check my facts.


----------



## TexasMonster (Jan 21, 2011)

I need me one of them bar stool go carts for the cookoffs.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 21, 2011)

I want the red car,,cheap on gas.


----------



## TexasMonster (Jan 21, 2011)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> I want the red car,,cheap on gas.


Insurance wouldnt be bad either. Maintenance would be easy.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 21, 2011)

Yeah,,that!


----------



## cubby (Jan 21, 2011)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> I want the red car,,cheap on gas.


 

   Bet you would'nt want it if it was full of gas.


----------



## degenerative_disc (Jan 21, 2011)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> OldHippieChick
> 
> Join Date: 10-08-2009
> 
> ...


 
Yup jumps with the click glad to see eyes opinning up here. I wrote a whole book on this with evidence and proff but deleted it as it would have got deleted by the mods! Just glad to see people being seen for what they realy are. Et Tu Brute. Its funny how people who befriend you are quick to go with the POPULAR thats all I got to say about that! FORREST GUMP


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 21, 2011)

View attachment Muttjeff17.jpg


			
				degenerative_disc said:
			
		

> Yup jumps with the click glad to see eyes opinning up here. I wrote a whole book on this with evidence and proff but deleted it as it would have got deleted by the mods! Just glad to see people being seen for what they realy are. Et Tu Brute. Its funny how people who befriend you are quick to go with the POPULAR thats all I got to say about that! FORREST GUMP


 
I spotted you for what you were almost immediately coming into this place. Your mob mentality high school antics over the Kim Jung Ill thread was classic DD. Once again..... Karma Karma Karma  . And lest ANYONE including HIE forget, Stoney Bud was Degenerate Discs biggest allie in that tar and feathering fiasco.... it was like watching an episode of Mutt & Jeff.


----------



## degenerative_disc (Jan 21, 2011)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> I spotted you for what you were almost immediately coming into this place. Your mob mentality high school antics over the Kim Jung Ill thread was classic DD. Once again..... Karma Karma Karma  . And lest ANYONE including HIE forget, Stoney Bud was Degenerate Discs biggest allie in that tar and feathering fiasco.


 
Glad you know about karma OHC funny thing is I was once a friend to all here then the truth came out! Well the truth that people wanted to here. In a nut shell framed and listed bad well you were apart of that linchin and watchin you over the last few months as a fly on the wall can say you are a player second to none!! I call it like I see it and i may never get my name back here but will keep my pride! They ban me now no doubt for speeking my mind but hey thats how it was with me someone called me something and all those who believed it took up arms! I here you lover has a fettish and likes to like the floor around toilet seats! I was told this by a close friend of yours here in a PM! Is it true? Im thinking yup! Reap what you sow right what goes around come around. Back to the wall I will go but glad to expose you!!! Thanks for takin the bait. Been inocent from day one isent that right(name withheld)

Cheers


----------



## degenerative_disc (Jan 21, 2011)

Tied of kids god damn it! I just want info and to be left alone from the kids and insecure here who wish to draw attention to me as bait to keep themselves safe from truth. I have no fuel for any more childish fires go play somewhere. Off you go!

Cheers!!


----------



## the chef (Jan 21, 2011)

degenerative_disc said:
			
		

> Tied of kids god damn it! I just want info and to be left alone from the kids and insecure here who wish to draw attention to me as bait to keep themselves safe from truth. I have no fuel for any more childish fires go play somewhere. Off you go!
> 
> Cheers!![/quote
> Maybe it's time you moved on DD!


----------



## suburban (Jan 21, 2011)

Just can't help himself...

Ignore list powers...ACTIVATE!


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 21, 2011)

degenerative_disc said:
			
		

> Tied of kids god damn it! I just want info and to be left alone from the kids and insecure here who wish to draw attention to me as bait to keep themselves safe from truth. I have no fuel for any more childish fires go play somewhere. Off you go!
> 
> Cheers!!


 
LMAO YOU have no authority over me little man. You don't recognize TRUTH when you fall face first into it. :rofl:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## the chef (Jan 21, 2011)

Son your iggied!


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 22, 2011)

degenerative_disc said:
			
		

> Glad you know about karma OHC funny thing is I was once a friend to all here then the truth came out! Well the truth that people wanted to here. In a nut shell framed and listed bad well you were apart of that linchin and watchin you over the last few months as a fly on the wall can say you are a player second to none!! I call it like I see it and i may never get my name back here but will keep my pride! They ban me now no doubt for speeking my mind but hey thats how it was with me someone called me something and all those who believed it took up arms! *I here you lover has a fettish and likes to like the floor around toilet seats! I was told this by a close friend of yours here in a PM! Is it true? Im thinking yup! Reap what you sow right what goes around come around. Back to the wall I will go but glad to expose you!!! Thanks for takin the bait. Been inocent from day one isent that right(name withheld)*
> 
> Cheers


 
Ozzie, please forgive me for using the quote option again.... but geeeeez I just found this so hilarious and I was afraid the fly would come back later and delete it.... LMAO  :hubba:  :rofl:


----------



## suburban (Jan 22, 2011)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> Ozzie, please forgive me for using the quote option again.... but geeeeez I just found this so hilarious and I was afraid the fly would come back later and delete it.... LMAO  :hubba:  :rofl:



I agree - that's priceless.  He's worried about being banned for 'speaking his mind', maybe he should worry more about the _contents_ of his mind, or about upgrading his slander skills.


----------



## the chef (Jan 22, 2011)

Had a thought........what would it be like if every active member iggied him?


----------



## the chef (Jan 22, 2011)

Nah think about it he goes through a thread and decides to put his 1 and a half cents worth in but get no reply! I bet its only a matter of minutes before his peanut goes into vaporlock!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 22, 2011)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> Ozzie, please forgive me for using the quote option again.... but geeeeez I just found this so hilarious and I was afraid the fly would come back later and delete it.... LMAO  :hubba:  :rofl:


 
I just want to know who is talking about our sex life I thought I bought all the tapes


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 22, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> I just want to know who is talking about our sex life I thought I bought all the tapes


 
 dang youtube.


----------



## Hick (Jan 22, 2011)

> I here you lover has a fettish and likes to like the floor around toilet seats! I was told this by a close friend of yours here in a PM! Is it true? Im thinking yup! Reap what you sow right what goes around come around. Back to the wall I will go but glad to expose you!!! Thanks for takin the bait. Been inocent from day one isent that right(name withheld)



   It's a shame that you were too blind to see this as an opportunity to rebuild your relationship here.   But rather use it to fabricate slanderous and nasty little attacks.
That actually sounds like something a grade schooler would say..   Again, you have exhibited the qualities that prove you not-worthy of a membership here.




			
				OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> My length of membership and the handicap you feel it places on my ability to accurately asses your actions is a moot point, since just like every other member here; I have access to all archived posts. I would never form an opinion based on a single thread. I do realize that many caddy posts get deleted either by the poster or the mods. However, like Ozzie pointed out earlier, with the quote option used, much of the gist is conveyed. I did check my facts.



   You are very observant ..  and we share like opinions on many of your points.


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 22, 2011)

i predicted this on page one, but after pointing out he was only here to stir the pot, my posts were deleted.

Now im sure i will have to sit through another give DD a chance thread in a couple of months.

i only hope we all get 3, 4 and 5 chances.


----------



## cubby (Jan 22, 2011)

This is the first time I've posted in this thread. I was very tempted on a few occasions. I guess I'm mellowing with age.....NOT!
I wanted to see how long it would take before the degenerate dic started attacking the Mods again, and how long they would put up with it. 
I'm totally blown away by the fact that he's had a zillion chances not to act like a total handjob and has blown every one (I mean every one as in each chance, not each forum member).
He returns to a forum where he's clearly not wanted by the majority and basicaly spits in the face(s) of the very people who gave him yet another chance.
I make no secret of my dis-like of the "person", but rather than be re-chastised by the powers that be, I sat quitely waiting for the enevitable, and I must say it happened sooner than even I thought it would.
Just as an aside, for those who believe value as a forum member is somehow related to duration of membership.....Nov. 06.
My 2 cents.


----------



## nova564t (Jan 22, 2011)

:hitchair:


----------



## Mutt (Jan 22, 2011)

:stuff-1125699181_i_


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 22, 2011)

I just read this by *Hick* "I can't come up with a reply appropriate for our forum...." in the flapper thread. This is undeniable proof the bodysnatcher have him


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 22, 2011)

:holysheep:  This guy DD kills me.


----------



## Jericho (Jan 22, 2011)

cubby said:
			
		

> This is the first time I've posted in this thread. I was very tempted on a few occasions. I guess I'm mellowing with age.....NOT!
> I wanted to see how long it would take before the degenerate dic started attacking the Mods again, and how long they would put up with it.
> I'm totally blown away by the fact that he's had a zillion chances not to act like a total handjob and has blown every one (I mean every one as in each chance, not each forum member).
> He returns to a forum where he's clearly not wanted by the majority and basicaly spits in the face(s) of the very people who gave him yet another chance.
> ...



Just shows how this site does not hold a grudge. After all the Crap he put out on this site last time and the comments on his return we were still going to put it aside and allow him back in. If anyone can turn around and say that we are not a just community then its is just a lie. 
I offered to forget everything that happened with dd like others did but he spat in our faces once again with that little out burst on OHC. Nasty stuff.  :doh:


----------



## TexasMonster (Jan 22, 2011)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> :holysheep:  This guy DD kills me.



Sì, but he has been banned. My lesson to take away from this is to just be patient and when the guy hangs himself like he does every single time the Mods will zapp him. With any luck he will stay banned.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 22, 2011)

:fires up a bob marley joint and passes it to the left:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 22, 2011)

I never dealt with the guy much,,dont know to much about his antics untill now. Very strange dude is all I got to say.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 22, 2011)

:48: :48: :48: :48: :48: :48: :48: :48:


----------



## TexasMonster (Jan 22, 2011)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> since being back on the new server i cannot find the dooobie passing stoned yellow faces to add to my postings that art just used----what up with that


All you have to do is this. Place one of these : then put a 48 right next to it and then right next to that you place another :

:48:


----------



## Mutt (Jan 22, 2011)

: 48 : remove the spaces and you get 
:48:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 22, 2011)

Otherwise, there are 2 columns of smilies in the smilies list; scroll right and then down :hubba:


----------



## TexasMonster (Jan 22, 2011)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> thanks art i like smiles and will look again----GOT IT---:48: :48: :48: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> 
> now take this away from me


make sure and petition Hick for a popcorn eating smiley


----------



## cubby (Jan 22, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> I just read this by *Hick* "I can't come up with a reply appropriate for our forum...." in the flapper thread. This is undeniable proof the bodysnatcher have him


 

   I don't think so.....that pink shower cap is his cloak of invisibility


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 22, 2011)

Hick at a loss for words:shocked: must be a killer harvest for him this time


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 22, 2011)

:48:

Now im a programer.


----------



## monkeybusiness (Jan 22, 2011)

Man, I love OHC!!  
Don't ever change. -Aside from maybe moving to my state and living happily ever after w/ me! :hubba: (I'm sure i could learn to get use to the toilet seat thing..) :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## TexasMonster (Jan 22, 2011)

monkeybusiness said:
			
		

> Man, I love OHC!!
> Don't ever change. -Aside from maybe moving to my state and living happily ever after w/ me! :hubba: (I'm sure i could learn to get use to the toilet seat thing..) :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


Hey hey hey!!!!! Quite horning in on my Gal there MB :ignore:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 22, 2011)

she's mine, stop it.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 22, 2011)

Sound like a group orgy are OHC's


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 22, 2011)

Is that before or after the pinto beans she is making tonight?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 22, 2011)

Sounds like it's going to be a farting good time


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 23, 2011)

:48: 

Missed ya monkey man . 

What's that smell? Was that me? :doh: :bolt:


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 23, 2011)

I named it - I claimed it -  
More ventilation ............
:48:


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 23, 2011)

well the first who denied it, supplied it.


----------



## TexasMonster (Jan 23, 2011)

I just want to know how we went from me trying to rooster block to us all having an orgy (and here comes the weird part), to a smart felling contest? How does that happen?


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 23, 2011)

TexasMonster said:
			
		

> I just want to know how we went from me trying to rooster block to us all having an orgy (and here comes the weird part), to a smart felling contest? How does that happen?


 
That's the process of natural selection - 
Seriously though Texxy, I went to your favorite dictionary source intending to look up natural selection just to be "cute". And low and behold I found the word of the day to be soooo fitting .....

*Do I smell popcorn?* 
January 23, 2011 Urban Word of the Day 
Phrase uttered when you have passed a particularly pungent bubble of gas that you are so proud of you want everyone to take a deep whiff.

We all knew we were in trouble when Amber asked, "Do I smell popcorn?" we just didn't know that it was lethal.


----------



## Wetdog (Jan 23, 2011)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> :holysheep:  This guy DD kills me.



Why do you think I changed my name? 

Wet


----------



## cubby (Jan 23, 2011)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> I named it - I claimed it -
> More ventilation ............
> :48:


 

    We're gonna' need a bigger carbon filter......


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 23, 2011)

Not been in for a bit, been working 



> OldHippieChick said:
> 
> 
> 
> > My length of membership and the handicap you feel it places on my ability to accurately asses your actions is a moot point, since just like every other member here; I have access to all archived posts. I would never form an opinion based on a single thread.I did check my facts.



My actions?

Please purvey the understanding of this comment.

A moot point you type!

Slanderous!!

Pedestal standers sometimes find the box collapsing.

I strongly disagree with the comment about you have an ability to asses a situation without all info at your fingertips.

Like many things in life, you only know what you see and to comment on what you see simply shows you have no indepth sight of the true origins.

You OHC do not have any right to comment, you do NOT know the history, keep that clear in your mind.

DD.

I still see the good side of you.

You let a few others & I down in the tirade you decided to deport on the forum.

I have to stand with Hick on this, this was your chance and you let it slide.

The outcome was needed by Hick and was correct.

eace: to all.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 23, 2011)

HIE I got to disagree with you on this "You OHC do not have any right to comment, you do NOT know the history, keep that clear in your mind."

Any and All members(old or New) of the MP family have the right to speak their piece.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey Ozz 

We all agree to disagree sometimes, thats the nature of the beast.

I know the start, the activity, the ongoing.

But to not know the evidence before the join gives nobody a right to comment without all the info.

eace: to your world.

As you say, MP is a family, we quarrel sometimes, but always look back with love and kindness.

Hippy.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 23, 2011)

Seriously HIE.... over 10,000 posts.... compared to my count. Some of us have been reading while you've been typing.
Take your own advice.... pedistal standers? YOU are the one who's on the soap box. Seems you would have a bit more respect for your "family" and not keep beating that DD horse to death.


----------



## cubby (Jan 23, 2011)

Ow !!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 23, 2011)

Beans at work


----------



## TexasMonster (Jan 23, 2011)

cubby said:
			
		

> Ow !!!


Thats a right strange looking bear/grizzly in your avatar. :woohoo:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 23, 2011)

You OK OHC?

You seem to be descending into a critique.

I have a post count because of what I have given freely.

Are you well? 

This is so unlike you.

eace:


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 23, 2011)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 23, 2011)

Its time for us all to smoke a bowl and have a laugh. Stress is not good,,besides it kills my Buzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## cubby (Jan 23, 2011)

TexasMonster said:
			
		

> Thats a right strange looking bear/grizzly in your avatar. :woohoo:


 

   Cammoflaged as a Doberman.


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Jan 23, 2011)

thanx, all for the good laugh.
miss that thanx button.


----------



## TexasMonster (Jan 23, 2011)

cubby said:
			
		

> Cammoflaged as a Doberman.


I had a doberman a long time ago when I was a kid. He would jump on anybody running in the yard. He wouldnt bite them, just jump on them while they were running and knock them over. His tail wasnt cut either, he spent a lot of time chasing that tail.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 23, 2011)

LOL tex


----------

